# Schweisspickelchen unter dem Helm



## Silberfuechsin (3. April 2011)

Liebe fahrradfahrende Geschlechtsgenossinnen, 

sagt, was tut ihr gegen Schweisspickelchen unter dem Helm auf Eurer Stirn? So schön die Sonne und Wärme auch ist, aber einen Buff bekomme ich bei diesen Temperaturen ohne Hitzekollaps nicht mehr auf den Kopf. Nehmt ihr als Erwachsene erneut Clerasil? Nicht wirklich, oder?







 *Danke*


----------



## basti138 (3. April 2011)

Zerquetschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (4. April 2011)

Ich hab seitdem ich meine Gesichtshaut mit Lavendelseife ( Schwefelseife geht auch )  reinige und danach Aloe Vera Emulsion auftrage keine nenenswerten Pickelprobleme.


----------



## alet08 (4. April 2011)

...älter werden...


----------



## Silberfuechsin (4. April 2011)

basti138 schrieb:


> Zerquetschen


Ich hasse doch Spiegelputzen 


alet08 schrieb:


> ...älter werden...


Hilfe! Wie alt denn noch 

...es ist eine wirklich ernstgemeinte Frage, Jungs! Dankeschön für den Tipp mit dem Lavendel, veloce. Hört sich also erstmal so an, als sei es eine Hauttypabhängige Geschichte, wo man sein eigenes Geheimmittel finden muss.

Es sind übrigens weniger pubertätsähnliche Eiterpickel, als kleine "Hubbelchen" mit Talgstau, die ich nur unter dem Helm davontrage, wenn ich längere Strecken fahre. Und dies erst seit Neuestem, aber dafür regelmässig. 






Kann sich nicht vorstellen, dass wir zwei die Einzige sind, die darüber schier verzweifeln. - Und der Sommer beginnt ja erst


----------



## scylla (4. April 2011)

Öfter mal die Helmpolster rausnehmen und mit Shampoo oder einer milden Flüssigseife waschen. Wenns sein muss auch nach jeder längeren Tagestour. Zu viel alter Schweiß und Dreck in den Polstern reizt die Haut auch ziemlich bzw. verursacht Pickelchen.


----------



## illi3384 (7. April 2011)

Da stimm ich zu. Poster regelmäßig rausnehmen und waschen.
Ist bei mir das einzige was hilft.


----------



## Principiante (8. April 2011)

Hab ich noch nie gehabt.
Weiß auch nicht, wo Du die her hast.
Vielleicht ist es nur bei diesem bestimmten Helm? Kann ja sein, dass Du diese Synthetik/Kunststoff nicht verträgst?!?
Probier doch mal ne' Weile einen Anderen.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## zimtsternchen (8. April 2011)

hab auch noch keine Probleme mit Pickelchen unterm Helm gehabt... liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass ich konsequent  (egal wie warm es ist... *schwitz*  ) mit Buff unterm Helm fahre... Es saugt den Schweiß super auf (geht nichts ins Auge) und hält meine eher kürzeren Haare inklusive Pony im Zaum (da für Haargummi zu kurz). Noch dazu läuft einem der Schweiß dann nicht an den Haaren herunter (naja außer die Sonne meint es wirklich richtig richtig gut  ) ...

... und noch dazu seh ich bei ner Pause nicht aus wie ein geplatztes Kopfkissen um die Haare, wenn ich den Helm abnehme *mädchen-kram-alarm* ;o)...


----------



## mangolassi (8. April 2011)

Waschen funktioniert bei mir auch: bei 30° in der Waschmaschine. Die vom XC Helm stopf ich in eine Socke, damit ich sie wiederfinde. Unter dem FF breiten sie sich noch mehr aus.


----------



## Gnadenthal (13. April 2011)

Nix Chemie oder Tricky-tricky:
Haut als Spiegel der Seele

Aber mach dir nix draus, ich bin auch hässlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberfuechsin (14. April 2011)

Gnadenthal schrieb:


> Nix Chemie oder Tricky-tricky:
> Haut als Spiegel der Seele
> 
> Aber mach dir nix draus, ich bin auch hässlich.



jaja, bei dir ist das Augenmerk besonders aufs Münchhausensyndrom zu lenken.





 *gähnt zufrieden in dein Gesicht mit fleischverdauendem Fuchsatem*


----------



## Silberfuechsin (14. April 2011)

(doppelter Eintrag)


----------



## müsing (26. Mai 2011)

hab das gleiche problem, gerade wenn es wirklich warm ist. ich wasche den helm regelmäßig unter der dusche, wasche die pads und wechsel diese auch alle paar monate. hilft alles nix!

hab es mit melkfett auf der stirn versucht. hilft etwas. 

kann man die pads nicht irgendwie desinfizieren? sagrotan?


----------



## Silberfuechsin (31. Mai 2011)

...Rückmeldung an Euch: 
Mir geht es jetzt besser, nachdem ich entdeckt habe, dass es doch einen Möglichkeit gibt, die Helmpolster abzuziehen. Da kam eine brauen Brühe beim Waschen raus, richtig ekelhaft. Zusätzlich ein Stirnband unter dem Helm und eine frische Gesichtswäsche und feuchtigskeitsspendende Tagescreme vor dem Fahren tut sein übriges.
Eine Wohltat im Vergleich zu vorher. Vielen Dank für Eure Tips.
@müsing: Sagrotan macht sinn, jedoch nicht jedesmal vor der Fahrt, sondern nach dem Waschen. Du darfst es aber nciht auf den Helm sprühen, da sonst die Festigkeit der Kunststoffkarkasse nciht mehr gegeben ist. Sonst probier einfach mal die Kombi, die ich vorschlage, gfs. mit einem Tropfen Teebaumöl in Bioqualität (z.b. von Primavera) zusätzlich in die Tagescreme gerührt. Melkfett ist abdeckend und verstopft die Poren, ich würde nicht sowas nehmen, denn darunter wird der Schweiss nicht abtransportiert. Deine normale Gesichtspflege genügt.


----------

